# 01.-06.07.2012: World Percussion Academy in Germany



## WorldPercussionAcademy

From 01. to 06. Juli 2012 the World Percussion Academy will take place for the very first time. We want to spend a whole week on percussionists and the various percussion instruments from different cultures.

Percussionists often stay in the background, but only their sound and their rhythmical skill will round music off, emphasize its tone and make listeners groove.
With Prof. José J. Cortijo as Artistic Director and in the inspiring atmosphere of the Landesmusikakademie NRW in Heek-Nienborg/Germany, professional artists let the students in on their secrets of Indian, Brazilian, Afro-Cuban, Spanish, Turkish and Arabian percussion. All kinds of drums and rhythm instruments including cajóns will be played.
We will have different workshops, ensembles, jam sessions and concerts. We welcome all percussionists, whether beginners or pros.

For more information please visit our website:
http://www.world-percussion-academy.de


----------

